# Train lighting



## dougster (Dec 23, 2009)

I am new to model trains and I want to repair my old Bachman G scale. I got the smoke and sound to work, now I want to replace the light in the engine.
The transformer says 17 VDC, so do I just buy the 16 V light bulbs I see for sale online? What is the difference between "grain of wheat," "grain of sand," and "grain of rice" bulbs?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Go with a 14v.You have a 3 volt drop in the track.
Never heard of a "sand" it sounds too small for G.
Wheat and rice are interchangeble descriptive, East and west.
Radio Shack has them.
You have some good shops in Orange county, the Garden Railway scene is big in that area.


----------

